# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Why two different forums?

## methylen

Why is there a sub forum here on 3dprintboard and an "official" one at forums.peachyprinter.com where nobody can be bothered to activate accounts??? what is the purpose of creating an official forum if you don't activate accounts? 
 -Backer

----------


## rylangrayston

When we launched the campaigns we were rather swamped and didn't have time to make a forum, let alone manage one. 
None the less there was a need and so people started chatting about peachy here!  The owners of this form are very attentive and we at peachy are impressed with 
how passionately they ran this unofficial forum, so much so that we decided simply to support it. 

Its nice to have an unofficial forum, because peachy employees are not obligated to post here if its not the best use of there time. 
Altho having said that we do actually post here quite a bit, because there is so many valuable conversations and ideas on this forum. 

We at peachy haven't run a forum before so were taking it slow with our Official forum.
For the time being only beta testers are aloud to be on the official forum. ( We only Activate Beta Testers) 
This allows the employees at peachy to have a place to work directly with the people that actually have a peachy printer kit delivered to them now. 
On the beta forum peachy employees respond to nearly every post, we certainly respond to every issue. That kind of effort takes alot of time. 

Eventually everyone will be invited to the official forum, and we will be inviting the good people behind 3d print board to come and help us with it there. 
Or something along those lines.

----------


## Dino

Hi Rylan, 
I guess it is not so difficult to give the other interested People a "only read access" to the closed beta-forum. It would gave a deeper view in the developement process.
I think with this solution everybody would be happy. What do you think about it? 
Dino

----------


## JohnA136

Rylan, I agree with your logic.  There are so many issues that Beta testing entails and you really need a special spot for your Beta testers to converse with you without a lot of outside distractions.  My son is a Beta tester for another company and a private avenue for conversations with the company developers in crucial to fast access to debug problems.

----------


## Feign

I totally understand the need for beta discussion to be limited, but I also agree with Dino that granting read-only access to non-testers sure would be nice.

----------

